# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  После обновления платформы веб сервер жрёт 99% памяти...

## p4an7om

После обновления платформы на 8.3.19.1467 IIS Worker Process через 5 минут работы сжирает 99% всей ОЗУ (при запущенных 3 базах), раньше кушал только процентов 25-30% (при запущенных 20 базах)

После обновления платформы все базы были переопубликованы.

Подскажите пожалуйста, куда копать?

----------


## p4an7om



----------


## p4an7om

Помогло вручную убить процесс 2 раза подряд через диспетчер, после чего жор ОЗУ прекратился

----------

